# Peeing and pooing in the house.



## Steve65

We have an adorable F2 cockapoo named Maisy but toilet training is a nightmare for us. 
She gives us no indication when she needs to go outside, she will just crouch anywhere on the carpet. We can spend 30 mins or more outside with her trying to encourage her to do her business but as soon as we come inside she would pee on the carpet. We've tried puppy pads but all she wants to do is rip them to shreds. 
Any help please would be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance 
Steve. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve65

Steve65 said:


> We have an adorable 14 week old F2 cockapoo named Maisy but toilet training is a nightmare for us.
> She gives us no indication when she needs to go outside, she will just crouch anywhere on the carpet. We can spend 30 mins or more outside with her trying to encourage her to do her business but as soon as we come inside she would pee on the carpet. We've tried puppy pads but all she wants to do is rip them to shreds
> Any help please would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance
> Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend

Hi 🙂 how old is your pup? Toilet training speed is so different from dog to dog. It took our first dog about 1 weeks to be completely toilet trained and it took Zelda my current dog almost 5 months. Forget the puppy pads they are more confusing than helpful for a dog. Make sure you get a very good cleaner. If the carpet isn't cleaned properly it can trigger her to want to go there. If you can I would just remove it for now and put it back when you feel comfortable with her capabilities. Make sure you take her out after every meal, play session and nap and then be as boring as possible outside until she goes. Seriously until she goes if you go in early and she pees inside then you weren't out long enough. When she does go reward heavily. Depending on what motivates her this can be a play session or some really high value treats that she only gets when she goes outside. Think something like cheese chicken or hot dogs. But most of all be patient and ignore accidents inside. Just clean them without a fuss. She'll get there!


----------



## Willow2018

Hi Steve

We had exactly the same with Willow who is now 24 weeks old. She did this for a long long time when we got her. We used to take her outside after meals, after a nap, drink, playtime etc... and like you, we could spend half an hour outside and nothing... then straight inside crouch and pee.... used to drive us mad. A few key things to remember....

1. don't get mad with her or show your disapproval
2. don't let her see you clean it up. When cleaning, use a non-bio clothes detergent and water mix to clean it. It takes away the scent.
3. have a party when she does it outside.... by this I mean over the top praise her
4. honestly don't panic or worry about it, in time something will just click.
5. don't keep the back door open all day as she may not be able to distinguish the outside from the inside and also it is down to preference, but I'd recommend doing away with puppy pads, otherwise you'll be training twice and if she's not using them anyway there is probably no point wasting your money.

One day when Willow was around 17 weeks old, suddenly it just stopped and she has had the very odd accident, like once every couple of weeks since but now she is very very good and has started to bark to go outside now too which helps as she let's us know. 

By the way, Maisy is beautiful 

Hope this helps you and keep us posted. Marianna.


----------



## Steve65

Hi Willow 2018
Thanks for the reply, we know she's just a baby and this will take time, as you've experienced it does get frustrating at times. 
We don't raise our voices at her we just clean it up with a non bio mix, we do praise her with treats and plenty of fuss when she does do her business outside, as for the puppy pads we don't use them now as its a waste of time and we feel this will encourage her more to mess in the house. 

She's fine when she's on her walks, does her business normally. Hopefully she will get out of the habit soon. 

Thanks again for the info.

Steve



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow2018

Hey Steve

Sounds like you are doing everything you should then. Hang in there, she'll grow out of it... eventually lol. 

Keep us posted of her progress.


----------



## Steve65

Steve65 said:


> We have an adorable F2 cockapoo named Maisy but toilet training is a nightmare for us.
> She gives us no indication when she needs to go outside, she will just crouch anywhere on the carpet. We can spend 30 mins or more outside with her trying to encourage her to do her business but as soon as we come inside she would pee on the carpet. We've tried puppy pads but all she wants to do is rip them to shreds.
> Any help please would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance
> Steve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




She's 14 weeks old 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal

14 weeks is still a baby so just stick with it and if you think she needs to go stay out for longer.

The only other thing I would add is you need to use Biological wash powder as it is the enzymes which get rid of the traces of smell.


----------



## Biscuit2015

Hi there! My Biscuit is now 4 years old but we had the same issue when she was a pup. She would never alert us that she had to go out...no barking or anything. We taught her to ring a bell to alert us. We hang the string of bells on our back sliding door; she jumps up and rings it. Works like a charm! Good luck!


----------



## Steve65

Hi all.
Quick update, we've seem to have cracked it with toilet training, still have the odd accident but nothing like before. 
I have another issue. Pavement walking, she hates it, she seems to be terrified of passing traffic and just sits there sometimes trembling, I don't want to start dragging her to make her walk she's fine getting into cars and traveling to parks for walks but doesn't like them whizzing past her. All feedback welcome, she's now 4 months old.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal

It is quite common for traffic to worry pups.

Find somewhere you can be a little way back and just sit and watch the traffic, take some tasty treats with you and do some training while you are there. You want a nice attitude of nothing much to worry about. As the pup gets less worried you can get closer to the roads.


----------



## Sbmpw

So my puppy who is 18 weeks was about 75% clean but seems to have regressed and is beginning to pee wherever he want! I can’t let him get away with this! Any suggestions?


----------



## Willow2018

Hi Sbmpw 

I would suggest using a biological washing detergent diluted in water to clean the area where the dog has pee'd and don't let him see you clean it up and in fact give all the floors a clean with this solution if they are hard floors. Then back to basics. Outside every however long, hour, 2 hours or whatever and get the dog to do the wee and poo outside. Then when he does, over the top praise him. 

Willow who is now a little bit older (16months now) did go backwards for a while but just stick with it and lots of praise. It does get easier.


----------



## Sbmpw

Thanks. I will use biological cleaner. Seems to have come good during the day now. 
My next hurdle is night times. He’s really good at sleeping the whole night. I’ve had two completely clean nights but usually there is one pee an one poo even though I get him to wee last thing and sometimes a poo. 
I’ve changed his feeding as he did grase but now has three feeds a day with last feed about 4.30pm. 
I’m sure he’ll get there in the end.


----------

